# Messed up downspouts



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Doing more of them on this horse arena. I love the quality and pride that the gutter guys took in their installation and placement. Each one is in a messed up orientation. Also did them the same on a circular horse walking area.

Ps. All of the connections are rivets too, so no easy adjusting.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

You're gonna need a jack hammer


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumberN8 said:


> You're gonna need a jack hammer


I hope you are joking. It's hard to tell based off your other posts.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

chonkie said:


> I hope you are joking. It's hard to tell based off your other posts.


Agree, might be easier to rework the metal vs jackhammering the pole base.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Agree, might be easier to rework the metal vs jackhammering the pole base.


More structurally sound not jackhammering the concrete too. Wouldn't want to be the guy that causes part of the roof to fail.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I'd cut the pvc lower, roll out with a couple 1/8 bends and let the gutter "tech" deal with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

You probably shouldn't follow any of my advice.
Hopefully you told them that it was garbage and then convinced them to do some seamless copper gutters and soldier them like they did back in the day. I'm sorry man, I am just a **** talker. Just glad I never have to do square pipe


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I know some guys who can still do that kind of copper work


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's a neat outside pic of the main horse barn/office/loft taken recently during a foggy morning.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I miss Texas, what a beautiful state. Unfortunately I will probably never move back, too deeply invested in the Atlanta area. I will visit occasionally though.....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

My sister lives north of Atlanta, somewhere near Woodstock I think. I usually try to get out there once a year, have missed the last few Christmases out there. Georgia is beautiful, only thing that sucks is all the freakin pollen in the spring.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

This is the end result of what we ended up doing.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

chonkie said:


> This is the end result of what we ended up doing.



👍 looks good!

But.....

you would have gotten 👍👍if you had painted the pipe green

And.....

👍👍👍if you would have jackhammered the column....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

If they want green pipe, they need to hand over more green paper ... or have the gutter guys come back out and run their downspouts better.

I don't think jackhammering the columns would have been the best idea. Again, I don't want to be the reason the roof fails.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

chonkie said:


> If they want green pipe, they need to hand over more green paper ... or have the gutter guys come back out and run their downspouts better.
> 
> I don't think jackhammering the columns would have been the best idea. Again, I don't want to be the reason the roof fails.



I think you missed my sarcasm


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I think you missed my sarcasm


Yes, I did miss that.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's a neat pic of the pond last week on a really calm morning, absolutely mirror smooth.


----------

